# PTS Date 4/01 Not slated for adoption



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

It doesn't say why this girl is not up for adoption.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16061715?recno=2

More About PTS 04/01 #1577
VERY PRETTY GIRL!!! Please read the following description of the shelter's policies on pulling non-adoptable animals (coded as "OTHER" on the GCAC website: http://egov2.co.gaston.nc.us/AnimalWebPub/hknlinq.aspx). 

If you are NOT with a 501c3 rescue, you NEED to contact someone from a 501c3 rescue in order to help you pull this animal. Individuals CAN NOT adopt animals deemed "unadoptable" by this shelter - they HAVE to be pulled by a rescue group. You can search petfinder for local rescues that could possibly help. Rescue group does NOT have to be local, but rescue group is responsible for arranging pickup/transport/boarding of the animal.

ANIMALS WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP (PTS) ON THEIR PTS DATE IF NOT PLACED ON HOLD BY 5PM THE BUSINESS DAY BEFORE THEIR PTS DATE. ANIMALS PLACED ON HOLD, MUST BE PULLED BY 4PM ON THEIR PTS DATE OR THEY WILL BE PTS. IF YOU ARE AT ALL INTERESTED IN THIS ANIMAL, PLEASE DON'T HESITATE - THESE ANIMALS LIVES DEPEND ON QUICK ACTION.

To place an animal on hold (animals can only be placed on hold by 501c3 rescue groups), email [email protected] and put "DO NOT EUTH ". A copy of the 501c3 letter and information on who will be picking up the dog and where the dog is going must be included.

The animals are put on petfinder by a volunteer (not by animal control) to try to help the dogs/cats at Gaston County get into rescues and adoptable homes, but we don't work at the shelter and don't usually have a lot of information on the animals (unfortunately). Animal Control employees only do a very quick evaluation of the animal upon intake, no vet check is performed and we can only guess as to what breed we think the animal might be - practically no animals come into this shelter with pedigrees, so there is no guarantee on animals being a specific or advertised breed. We just try to get their info out so people learn about them.

This animal was not slated for the adoption floor by the Animal Control Kennel person upon intake, so this animal WILL BE EUTHANIZED on it's PTS (put to sleep) date if not pulled by a RESCUE. This shelter does use a gas chamber. Individuals wanting to adopt these animals MUST go through a rescue.

We do not know why this animal was not slated for adoptions. There are many reasons why animals are not slated for adoptions (underweight, overweight, shy or scared to be at the kennel (this is the typical reason and most dogs are freaked out by being at the kennel), obvious health issue (dogs and cats are not vetted at all), too old, runny stool, parasites, or the owner says the dog is not good with other dogs or has some sort of issue (this is another very common reason because owners turning animals into the shelter are afraid to admit out loud that they just don't want the animal anymore and make up an excuse as to why they are turning the animal in). 

Because this animal was not chosen for adoption, it has to be adopted out through a 501c3 rescue. This animal can be pulled out of the shelter after 4PM the business day BEFORE it's euthanize date (the day before the PTS date in the dog's name on petfinder) but cannot leave the shelter until the close of business for that day (5:01 PM). 

You can see the animal anytime before it's PTS/release date at Gaston County Animal Control. Please note: Only rescue group representatives can interact with animals that are not in the adoption program. If a person wants to interact with an animal not in adoption, a 501c3 rescue representative must be present with that person. 

The shelter is open daily from 11am - 5pm and the first Sat of the month. Shelter contact information is posted here: http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/HoursContactDirections.HTM. Information on the Gaston County

Please act quickly to arrange adoption for this animal, they are given very little time before they are euthanized. 

Thank you for inquiring.

PLEASE SPAY/NEUTER TO AVOID PET OVERPOPULATION AND UNWANTED EUTHANASIA VIA GAS CHAMBER OF THESE ANIMALS.
My Contact Info
Gaston County Animal Control
Dallas, NC
704-922-8677 option #4

I haven't e-mailed any rescues yet. Could someone else help e-mail rescues? I don't know if it will help her or not, but we can try.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Poor thing, she looks so scared.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wait, I'm confused...why did they post her if they aren't going to let her be adopted? What am I missing here? She is so beautiful and needs a loving home.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I think they post them so rescues can take them. I don't know for sure, but sometimes they aren't slated for adoption b/c they are sick, fat, thin, or other things other than aggression. Again, I don't know the reason why she is not up for adoption.
I am going to go an e-mail rescues now.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue (my rescue) is getting her tomorrow.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh .... that is great!!!!! I'm a little nosey, why wasn't she slated for adoption?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue (my rescue) is getting her tomorrow.


This is fantastic news. Wait...I've got to get some dancing bananas in celebration...:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah to your foster group! You guys (all of you in rescue) are my heroes!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That shelter even considers too shy as a reason to not put them up for adoption by individuals. There are just too many unwanted dogs down here for the shelters to have room for any with the slightest issues. My last two goldens came from a shelter very close to this one (cherokee county humane shelter) - one was scared and one was male dog aggressive (Copper). They were both on their last days when a lady that worked there called me. Even the GR rescues had turned both my boys down. It is sad, but unfortunately necessary.

Thank goodness Neuse River is getting her.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Actually Chance had one more day and Copper was scheduled for right then!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Believe it or not, she was deemed not for adoption because she is overweight and has a wart on her eye.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bless your rescue, and the wonderful folks who scower the ads to save these beauties.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So glad this girl will be rescued. Thank you, Neuse River!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Hurray! So glad your rescue got her. My mother- and father-in-law live on the Neuse River in Knightdale...is that near you? Maybe the next time we come up to visit we can get together and meet each other's crews!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue (my rescue) is getting her tomorrow.


=================================================

That was close...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue (my rescue) is getting her tomorrow.



Hallelujah!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Good work!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Golden girl in gaston*



fostermom said:


> Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue (my rescue) is getting her tomorrow.


 
Thank you NRGRR!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Golden girl in gaston*



fostermom said:


> Believe it or not, she was deemed not for adoption because she is overweight and has a wart on her eye.


 
That is so beyond words-I WONDER WHAT THE PERSON WHO MADE THIS DECISION LOOKED LIKE????????


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Believe it or not, she was deemed not for adoption because she is overweight and has a wart on her eye.


Unbelievable...Thank you for pulling her out of there.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Hurray! So glad your rescue got her. My mother- and father-in-law live on the Neuse River in Knightdale...is that near you? Maybe the next time we come up to visit we can get together and meet each other's crews!


Knightdale is only about 20 minutes from where I live. I would love it if you contacted me the next time you come to visit them!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Gaston County is horrible about deeming dogs unadoptable over stupid things like that. One time it was a shy golden another time it was because they were puppies. Apparently they don't like to adopt out puppies either. I fostered Cherry and Lime who came from there:


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh goodness, so sad she wasn't adopted b/c she was overweight and had a wart. Thank God for rescues!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What kind of people would rather euthanize an animal than put it up for adoption? SICK, SICK, SICK


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Neuse River and you are ANGELS!
Thank you so much for saving her!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, poor girl! How sad it is that she was deemed unadoptable b/c she was fat. I'm so glad she's being saved.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

That's horrible, but I'm so happy she was pulled.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That is so beyond words-I WONDER WHAT THE PERSON WHO MADE THIS DECISION LOOKED LIKE????????


Not to single you out, but that is kind of uncalled for. Yes, it is very sad that over population is at a point where overweight and a wart will make a dog unadoptable, but to infer that shelter workers are heartless in these decisions (as seen in many people's posts in this thread) is simply not fair. 

I know numerous people who work and volunteer at high-kill shelters, I'm actively involved in transport help whenever I can for one such shelter in SC. These people love the animals and are in it for the same reasons any other rescue would be... with the hopes of adopting out as many animals as possible to loving homes. That said, state budgets are being cut left and right nationwide, and a lot of shelters are feeling these budget cuts. They only have so much money to pay staff, so much money to keep animals, so much money for food and veterinary care. It's sad, but they don't have the resources to adopt out every animal. There are some animals whose odds will be a lot higher than others, and those are the ones they need to put their resources towards finding homes for. Yes, it is a terrible situation for anyone to be in, especially knowing dogs will be PTS because you couldn't do enough to save them, but there are only so many hours in the day, and when you don't have the resources to care for the dogs you already have and more are being brought in daily you do what you have to do. These people don't work at shelters because they are evil and there to watch animals die, they do it because the love and care about animals. If they didn't they would not have put resources towards advertising the dog to rescues to be adopted. 

I agree it is sad, but to attack the shelter workers who make these decisions is not right. If you were told you have to put X number of dogs to sleep today, I'm sure you would have your own method of deciding who goes and who stays. That's a situation I would hate to be in, especially on a daily basis like so many shelter workers are.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The people who are at fault are the ones who do not neuter or spay and cause the huge pet overpopulation we have.

Perfectly wonderful dogs are being euthanized daily as a result. You can go to any jockey lot or flea market in my area and pick up all kinds of puppies and dogs. You can also just find them beside the road as I have at times.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> The people who are at fault are the ones who do not neuter or spay and cause the huge pet overpopulation we have.
> 
> Perfectly wonderful dogs are being euthanized daily as a result. You can go to any jockey lot or flea market in my area and pick up all kinds of puppies and dogs. You can also just find them beside the road as I have at times.


Bluh, I can only imagine. When we lived in Williamston (where we found Ace), we lived about 10 minutes down the road from the Jockey Lot. I never once went there. I knew I wouldn't be able to handle seeing all those animals.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> Not to single you out, but that is kind of uncalled for. Yes, it is very sad that over population is at a point where overweight and a wart will make a dog unadoptable, but to infer that shelter workers are heartless in these decisions (as seen in many people's posts in this thread) is simply not fair.
> 
> I know numerous people who work and volunteer at high-kill shelters, I'm actively involved in transport help whenever I can for one such shelter in SC. These people love the animals and are in it for the same reasons any other rescue would be... with the hopes of adopting out as many animals as possible to loving homes. That said, state budgets are being cut left and right nationwide, and a lot of shelters are feeling these budget cuts. They only have so much money to pay staff, so much money to keep animals, so much money for food and veterinary care. It's sad, but they don't have the resources to adopt out every animal. There are some animals whose odds will be a lot higher than others, and those are the ones they need to put their resources towards finding homes for. Yes, it is a terrible situation for anyone to be in, especially knowing dogs will be PTS because you couldn't do enough to save them, but there are only so many hours in the day, and when you don't have the resources to care for the dogs you already have and more are being brought in daily you do what you have to do. These people don't work at shelters because they are evil and there to watch animals die, they do it because the love and care about animals. If they didn't they would not have put resources towards advertising the dog to rescues to be adopted.
> 
> I agree it is sad, but to attack the shelter workers who make these decisions is not right. If you were told you have to put X number of dogs to sleep today, I'm sure you would have your own method of deciding who goes and who stays. That's a situation I would hate to be in, especially on a daily basis like so many shelter workers are.


Actually, Gaston shelter *is *bad. They only put a few dogs up for adoption and deem the rest unadoptable for reasons such as this girl, fat and has a wart. It's not because they are forced to make these decisions, it's because they *choose* to make these decisions. I do hold the ACOs very much responsible. They are not putting these dogs to sleep right away, they keep them there for a few days, but won't let people adopt them. There is absolutely *no* excuse for it!

You may work with a specific shelter that is more kind, but you don't know how this shelter is run. So to chastise someone for being outraged is wrong, in my opinion.


----------

